
Drug Traffickers Seek Safe Haven Amid Legal Marijuana - evo_9
http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/drug-traffickers-seek-safe-haven-amid-legal-marijuana-36564435
======
LordKano
I see a bit or irony here.

FTA: _The Obama administration last month urged the Supreme Court to reject
the suit, saying that the leakage was not Colorado 's fault._

But just a few weeks ago, the same President argued that gun crime in Illinois
is Indiana's fault for having less restrictive gun laws.

~~~
s_q_b
No one's vape ever ricocheted off a wall into a child's chest cavity...

Prosecutors have full discretion on the most important cases they choose
pursue. This would be an exercise of that discretion.

~~~
TrevorJ
The argument isn't one of severity, but of responsibility so your comment
doesn't really address the argument being made.

------
the_watcher
This is one of the least surprising "negative" outcomes of legal marijuana in
selective states. I put negative in quotes just as a signal that it's not
exactly optimal, but there's an argument that by moving their growth
operations somewhere legal, it reduces the likelihood of violence in that
particular aspect of the black market marijuana industry.

~~~
DrScump
In CA, making grows legal has just made the illegal grow problem _worse_ ,
since the legal crop masks the illegal crop in the supply chain. We have huge
problems with illegal grows on public lands (or other people's private lands
out of easy view) and the concomitant adverse effects (toxins, erosion,
dumping, workers imported illegally, violence against neighbors and
enforcement agencies, price pressure on legal operations, ...).

~~~
r00fus
Interesting - do you have a reference for this?

~~~
hyperion2010
[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal....](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0120016)

------
wanderfowl
I personally can't stand weed, mostly for the smell and allergic potential of
public or shared-wall-dwelling smoking. At some level, it was a joy to move
out of Colorado, to an "illegal" place where public and apartment smoking is
much more rare.

Even to me, with this admitted bias, this article is another great argument
for 50 state legalization. Chasing legal weed across state lines is a huge
resource-sink which wins us exactly nothing as a society. Just get it over
with and legalize it everywhere, and use the funding you saved to step up
enforcement of DUI laws, substance abuse help programs, and hell, fixing
bridges and laying fiber.

~~~
dave2000
You really think there's less weed smoking where it's illegal? How does that
work? Drug laws work so it's next to impossible to obtain them? Fear of
getting caught?

~~~
DrScump
<You really think there's less weed smoking where it's illegal?>

On this same thread, you wrote: "restrict gun sales and you reduce gun crime."
So, why are the economics of banning guns vs. banning weed such opposites in
your view?

~~~
dave2000
I don't see the connection between guns and drugs.

------
CyberDildonics
Colorado to other states: sounds like a you problem.

------
nsns
It seems there's a very simple solution to this problem....

------
deciplex
> _That "is really hard to curb," he said. "We can't essentially babysit
> adults and their behavior."_

We need more people like this in government.

------
vessenes
I would think that all of the ins and outs of these different-legality-by-
state issues were mostly sorted during Prohibition. So, it's fun to speculate
about who won the 'exporting devil alcohol' legal debates of the 1920s. We
definitely would not benefit as a Union from having export controls
implemented by states, which of course just shows up some of the weirdness of
having a federated legal system.

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.latinpost.com/articles/112868/20160202/marijuana-...](http://www.latinpost.com/articles/112868/20160202/marijuana-
legalization-colorado-killing-mexican-drug-cartels.htm), which points to this.

~~~
maskedinvader
thanks for this. wondering what was the motivation for the change!

~~~
dang
The site guidelines:

 _Please submit the original source. If a post reports on something found on
another site, submit the latter._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

